# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Quad bikes

## Fat ninja

Lads,
Im going to get a new quad in the near future. Itll be used as a meat hauler, I will work it hard. Im hoping the collective wisdom of the forum can point me in the direction of what the best one for my needs will be. More to the point what to avoid. Im aiming to spend under 10 grand. All thoughts, feedback or tips welcome.

----------


## NZShoota

Avoid the 2016-18 Yamaha Kodiak 700's with the Subaru made 708cc motor. While more fuel efficient than the 686cc motor it has a known issue of burning oil and a lot were rebuilt under warrenty. Mine was and it still burnt oil, it soon got traded for a new 2019 Kodiak 700 with the updated 686cc motor.

----------


## Fat ninja

A winch would be bloody handy, I’ve got a Ute will probably get a tandem to tow it

----------


## bigbear

honda 500 or suzuki 500  i would never buy a polaris or canam

----------


## m101a1

fuck polaris  rip of parts go well but you pay and no after market parts go honda or yamaha if not to steep  400 /450 ok the 500 and up are wider and longer so can be hard to trailer or put on ute . A $200 winch 4000 lb will take the stress away if loading on a ute tray as no punching out the back window >my wife has a 400 auto , hrdro based . and great but only for the boss as staff fuck them with the elect 4/2wd and electric gear overide shift . enough said could go on for hours .

----------


## hotbarrels

I bought a brand new Polaris 570 UTE and couldn't be happier.  Longer and wider than standard quad which improves stability and hill climb, power steering, winch, bull bars, bear claw tyres came standard, very good hill decent control, independent suspension, and higher payload capacity in rear tray (180kg) - $12k incl gst.  I have build a frame for the back that will hold two fish bins and has a bench seat for two extra riders, one each side of the driver.  Have driven some steep country with two riders and three boned out deer on board without issue.  Have towed a trailer out with three gutted deer and I have to say that putting all the heavy weight in the trailer makes things feel safer.
Bike fits on a single axle 1200x2400 Kea trailer and I tow it from Auckland to Napier without issue.

----------


## XR500

> Honda. Bigger than 400cc. Manual.


What he said. Mine has been abused for 10 years and just keeps going. Mines a 420 and semi auto. Despite me saying that, I would recommend people STAY AWAY from them. 420 is really a bit too small, esp if hills are involved.  The semi auto is nice and lazy, but is just another thing to go wrong. Most newer auto quads have decent engine braking. Something that earlier ones lacked and were positively scary to ride in steep country.  Polaris and Cannam have deserved reputations for insane spare parts pricing, and in the long term are not as reliable as the AG variety of quads. 

For whatever reason Honda bounce between solid rear axle and independent  back ends from year to year. Independent is far nicer on the body to ride, but can't handle heavier loads and hauling a trailer as well as the sold back end.

SxS versions are even more expensive. a mate has a fleet, and says they work out at $72/hr to fuel and maintain (by the dealer). Enclosed cab SxS are very noisy to ride in. 

Steer clear of ex dairy farm quads. Sloppy cow poo is murder on chassis, swing arms and brake calipers etc etc. Not many get washed off even weekly. And they crank out kms a travelling salesman would be proud of.

----------


## DavidGunn

If you need a winch, you need an anchor cos everywhere you need a winch the 4wd boys have already ripped out, cut down and generally destroyed every sapling within reach of the meagre winch rope you have on board.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Honda tin tank 300 if you can find a reasonable condition one. Go for ever and no fancy shit to crap out.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

I've used most of them.They all have their own issues,personally think Honda have the least.If your going to carry a lot of wieght anything with independent suspension is prone to get bellied as the suspension saggs under load.My pick is the Honda 500,manual box(the autos are shit).straight rear axle.Been using them on the farm for years with very few problems. Even brought one for my personal use.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Honda TRX500 manual, do everything you need & reliable as. I tow it in on a single axle trailer and sometimes load that trailer up and tow it further with the 500, bloody tractor of a bike.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## outlander

> depends on terrain and load . a couple thousand more and you could get a s x s polaris new . if you can find one a older 600cc plus manual yamaha. if only you and a deer and steep terrain a 300 suzi with low low and full difflock . rode a mates kwaka 300 and it seemed to be better than his 350 honda at creek crossings as it didnt float as much or get stuck in a swampy bit when  the honda did. have a 500 can am that can haul a load and certainly way faster than the honda but its taller and wider than  most bikes this cc . do you need a winch or are you happy to use a hand winch if stuck. also available trailer size or vehicle to cart bike to hunting area may have a bearing on size of bike.


My old 300 Suzuki, I consider it to be like a 1960's Land Rover. Rough tough and gets you stuck, just to show who's boss. Great old things.

----------


## XR500

First small 4WD I had was the Suzuki Jimney with the 2 stroke 530cc 'sewing machine' motor in it. Being hard up I used a Hayes fence strainer as my winch. Purchased a longer piece of the same high tensile chain it used. Very effective. And a WHOLE lot easier than using a hand winch on my old Unimog. Gave that up as a bad joke after getting the Mog 5 metres in 20 minutes :Wtfsmilie: 

With quads it pays to figure out exactly what you want to do with it for 75% of the time. Smaller older quads can be far easier to get in and out of gnarly areas if push comes to shove. The bigger newer more powerful quads are pretty impressive performers, but get them stuck and they are up to 150 kgs heavier than the 1990/s early 2000's quads.  And you will feel each of those kilograms if you are stuck there out on your own with no winch. 

Almost forgot. Make sure you have a spade or some such digging device with you. Even one of those folding spades. And a folding hand saw. Saw and spade and small hand winch and the world's your oyster :Thumbsup:

----------


## Fat ninja

Cheers for all the input. I will have a spade, winch and silky saw with me when out on the bike

----------


## Southerner223

I used to have a 2007 Honda 420 4x4. Was the last one they made before they came with powersteering, which in my view was a good thing. It was also fuel injected which got rid of some of the troubles my mates used to have. 

Try and get one thats not full time 4x4, means when your not in the rough its easier to steer, also less wear on the drivetrain.

These older models are around 4-5 grand and last ages, mine got serviced every year and only ever really needed oils and brakes adjusted, nothing major

Mines the one on the right, the Suzuki infront was also a reliable work horse, similar era and auto

----------


## Hunteast

Something different - a 2015 Polaris Ace - single seater with custom Rhino rack and a Honda last winter in the High Country. Agree Polaris parts expensive, but happy with my one. Better used as a recreation ATV than commercial use on farms -need cleaning after each use to keep the mud building up inside the body work. Have owned since new, good for river deep river crossings, air intake up high. Nice to have a steering wheel after many years of using the thumb throttle on my old Suzuki Kingquad.

----------


## stagstalker

After asking a similar question earlier in the year I have ended up with a 2009 TRX420 manual power steer. It’s bloody awesome. Probably lacks a little grunt in the steep gnarly stuff but it counters that by being nice and light and simple to handle. My only issue is the ground clearance is poor due to the rear brake being centre in the axle rather then up against the wheel like a lot of models. A TRX350 or 500 both have very good reps too from everyone I spoke to and know using them.

----------


## bigbear

we have talk about this a few times now, while suzuki farmworker would not be suited to most country around here they are very good value.
top honda bike about $20g 
500 sxs 20g  with roof and screen
700 sxs 26g  with roof and screen 
1000 sxs 30g with roof and screen
The suzukis were selling for around 20grand at one stage and have  proper doors, heater, gearbox, roof etc so seems we again are getting shafted again and as said can service every 10 thou kms.
Sure makes you wonder how much profit the bike manufacture's are making

----------


## stagstalker

It also depends where and what you are using it for. Most places I take my quad there is no way a sxs could go.

----------


## XR500

Yip. Just spent some time down in the Tongariro forest. Some excellent hunting possies there. Once off the main drag there's only just enough room for a standard sized quad or a two wheeler. SxS need not apply :ORLY:  :ORLY:  :ORLY:

----------


## cambo

Honda is getting out of the quad bike market here in NZ.
New laws come into effect jan1 2021 where all NEW quads have to have ROP fitted.
And the commy govt we have is trying to make it complusory for ALL quads.

----------


## NZShoota

> Honda is getting out of the quad bike market here in NZ.
> New laws come into effect jan1 2021 where all NEW quads have to have ROP fitted.
> And the commy govt we have is trying to make it complusory for ALL quads.


Got a link to the info? I had heard of the legislation in OZ which is causing Honda, Yamaha and Polaris (+ others) to pulling out of the Ag quad market in OZ but hadn't heard of it here in NZ.

----------


## Tuidog

> Got a link to the info? I had heard of the legislation in OZ which is causing Honda, Yamaha and Polaris (+ others) to pulling out of the Ag quad market in OZ but hadn't heard of it here in NZ.


Can AM Polaris Yamaha Suzuki Honda Kawasaki all pulling quads from Australian market, Only the Chinese manufacturers are staying in CF Moto, Kymco

2nd hand quads just got stupid expensive here.

----------


## BRADS

Writing has been on the wall for a while now.


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

I'm on the industry peripheries and have not heard of this. Would love a link. Would also love to know who in Govt/Worksafe will take the hit for the first fatality from a ROPS.  All the case studies on ROPS are from flat-as-a-pancake countries, not our three dimensional topography.  

Any bit of equipment will bite back if you are not actively taking part in operating it. Many take quads where two wheelers or horses should be used. A ROPS won't make up for a lack of common sense.

----------


## Danny

Any king quads for sale?? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cambo

> Got a link to the info? I had heard of the legislation in OZ which is causing Honda, Yamaha and Polaris (+ others) to pulling out of the Ag quad market in OZ but hadn't heard of it here in NZ.


Sorry no link. Just insider info

----------


## cambo

New ROPS law been all over radio last few days.
Cant find a link for that yet...

----------


## hotbarrels

And the agenda for compulsory ROP's is being driven by who .......?
Oh, let me think .........
The ROP's wholesalers per chance??

I have ridden quads for 30 years on all types of country and never put one on its side let alone rolled one.

----------


## Magnus

> And the agenda for compulsory ROP's is being driven by who .......?
> Oh, let me think .........
> The ROP's wholesalers per chance??
> 
> I have ridden quads for 30 years on all types of country and never put one on its side let alone rolled one.


Agreed, 

The boy and I use ours for rec use, we go some very precarious places and never tipped one over.
Can't think of anything worse then having a ROPS system on a quad tbh. The first thing ya want to do if it does go over on ya is get the fuck off the thing in the opposite direction it's going lol. I'd definitely be bailing out before Id be holding on for dear life hoping like hell the ROPS protects me.

----------


## cambo

ROPs is ok for flat land, but as soon as you start using it on hilly ground you can't shift your weight around properly and it makes it a lot more dangerous and likely to flip. Just my opinion though.

----------


## XR500

Just looked up the press release for Aussie. Its for NEW quads only (thank fuck). 

Problem being these regulations are made by people who never ride quads: certainly not 4 hours day every day of the week.  Just like the Coroner in the 1990's who recommended quads all be fitted with seatbelts!!! I shit you not :Wtfsmilie: 

Any tool will bite you if you don't concentrate on its operation. Quads must be actively ridden. Actively riding also permits the rider to bail a whole lot easier than the rider who in reality is just a passenger (sits all the time).

Quads replaced horses in a lot of situations. Horses killed and maimed an awful lot of farmers. But the job couldn't be done without them. We have changed our farming practices to the point where a quad is a necessity. 

What really grinds my gears is when those in authority go on about the damage inflicted by quad accidents, the next day they'll be silent on the biggest killer around. Poor road driving skills and decision making among the populace.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Bit like safety ratings in cars.  "must have cars with a rating of ........ to be safe".  But we can quite happily get on a motor bike on the road with no protection at all.

----------


## XR500

Get this: Helmet on quad on farm is compulsory, but drive out the gate and head  on down  public road to your runoff at less than 30kph and helmet not required :Zomg:

----------


## Tussock

> Just looked up the press release for Aussie. Its for NEW quads only (thank fuck). 
> 
> Problem being these regulations are made by people who never ride quads: certainly not 4 hours day every day of the week.  Just like the Coroner in the 1990's who recommended quads all be fitted with seatbelts!!! I shit you not
> 
> Any tool will bite you if you don't concentrate on its operation. Quads must be actively ridden. Actively riding also permits the rider to bail a whole lot easier than the rider who in reality is just a passenger (sits all the time).
> 
> Quads replaced horses in a lot of situations. Horses killed and maimed an awful lot of farmers. But the job couldn't be done without them. We have changed our farming practices to the point where a quad is a necessity. 
> 
> What really grinds my gears is when those in authority go on about the damage inflicted by quad accidents, the next day they'll be silent on the biggest killer around. Poor road driving skills and decision making among the populace.


Ghengis Khan put studs on his riders seats so they could never sit down. 

This would probably save more people than roll over protection.

----------


## XR500

Yip. Size and weight have grown incrementally, to the point where they are seriously heavy. 

A 2 wheel drive old suzuki sports quad weighs 116kg

The latest Canam 2 seater(in line) quad weighs 365kg

Your 'average' 500cc farm quad weighs about 315 kg

There's no crawling out unaided from one of those if you tip it in a difficult location.

Mini tractors have far more flexible uses, and are no fun to do doughnuts or race your mate in, so end up being a bit safer.

But for hauling you, your camp gear, rifle and meat in and out of, say the Tongariro forest along rudimentary quad trails nothing really comes close to a medium sized 4x4 quad.

----------


## Survy

> Lads,
> Im going to get a new quad in the near future. Itll be used as a meat hauler, I will work it hard. Im hoping the collective wisdom of the forum can point me in the direction of what the best one for my needs will be. More to the point what to avoid. Im aiming to spend under 10 grand. All thoughts, feedback or tips welcome.


Are you in a position to try out demonstrators ? It could give you an indication on which one to go for.  I had to do that down country as nothing in Auckland, as a result, Ive just got me a Yamaha 450, it was cheaper that the Honda/Suzukis out there but for what I am using it for it matched the fit and price range, wider wheel track and I found it had more than enough cc (421) for me but it wasnt under 10k and I did throw a farm kit on it.
Im hoping to get into trail rides for quads/sxs, nothing extreme but for good fun etc. As Im new to the scene.

----------


## Tussock

> Lads,
> Im going to get a new quad in the near future. Itll be used as a meat hauler, I will work it hard. Im hoping the collective wisdom of the forum can point me in the direction of what the best one for my needs will be. More to the point what to avoid. Im aiming to spend under 10 grand. All thoughts, feedback or tips welcome.


Easy

750 Kingquad

----------


## Magnus

> Easy
> 
> 750 Kingquad


Correct, nuff said.

----------


## Remmodel7

> Ghengis Khan put studs on his riders seats so they could never sit down. 
> 
> This would probably save more people than roll over protection.


Got yelled at by the box once for riding standing up (flat ground). Reckoned I was raising the centre of balance too much and I was gong to tip . 
My daily driver is a honda trx500 manual non power steer. Bit like an old Hilux. Bullet proof but as basic as hell. Hate the solid rear axle. Like riding a see saw. Ride is rough as hell. Expensive because of the honda badge. 
Also ride a 1000 ads Most days. Awesome machine. Near enough a truck/ tractor. Bit scary fast and very heavy. Has taken over from the Hilux or trailer or the farm but at about 35k new bloody expensive.and thirsty
Can am are a bit fragile for my liking but fast as hell and well priced.
Yamaha seem to be a great all round farm bike but are big and heavy. Might be hard pulling out of abog. Very good ride on them.
Not had a new Suzuki for a while but always liked them. Good value for money. Never had any issues with them. I think often over looked. Smoothe ride.
Depends what you are looking for really. To shoot from. Just to get to camp. How many people gear. I would want 500cc min anyway

----------


## Tussock

CVT transmission. Nothing else comes close.

----------


## XR500

Certainly more cruisy than a manual transmission, but are not that keen on deep water crossings. CVT housings are not renown for being watertight, plus water can get in through the air cooling passages and bingo! no drive :Wtfsmilie:  Had to pull a mates big Yammie with CVT out of a river crossing with the ultimate waterproof non electronic can handle the steepest of terrain quad: a horse :Cool:

----------


## Tussock

> Certainly more cruisy than a manual transmission, but are not that keen on deep water crossings. CVT housings are not renown for being watertight, plus water can get in through the air cooling passages and bingo! no drive Had to pull a mates big Yammie with CVT out of a river crossing with the ultimate waterproof non electronic can handle the steepest of terrain quad: a horse


Not the Suzuki. I'm in a river channel which floods. I've spent days operating it like a boat. Roads turning into swift flowing rivers where forcing up stream results in jets of water squirting out of the plastics. No dramas.

----------


## BRADS

> Not the Suzuki. I'm in a river channel which floods. I've spent days operating it like a boat. Roads turning into swift flowing rivers where forcing up stream results in jets of water squirting out of the plastics. No dramas.


Yeah I'd agree with that as well had our 750 up to the seat a few times and never had any belt slip.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

One thing I would recommend if you get a King quad is to have the dealer swap the stator out for one from one of their roadbikes (can't remember what model but lot more capacity and direct swap) my old man runs one of these shooting for a dollar, he trades for a new one every year and had two of them let him down out in the back of nowhere because the stator can only just keep up with running the engine and lights on the bike, run a spotlight or a thermal on charge for a couple hours and they won't keep up and end up killing the stator packs, the battery dies and ultimately you're left stranded, even having an extra light bar on the bike itself and a uhf hardwired to the bike puts them at their very limit. Last two he's had they have fitted the upgraded stator and no problems. He also has a pull start off one of his old 500s and has it fitted to his new bike each time he gets one as the 750s don't come fitted with any kind of auxillary start, they're a bloody mission to pull start but can get you out of the shit

----------


## Tussock

> One thing I would recommend if you get a King quad is to have the dealer swap the stator out for one from one of their roadbikes (can't remember what model but lot more capacity and direct swap) my old man runs one of these shooting for a dollar, he trades for a new one every year and had two of them let him down out in the back of nowhere because the stator can only just keep up with running the engine and lights on the bike, run a spotlight or a thermal on charge for a couple hours and they won't keep up and end up killing the stator packs, the battery dies and ultimately you're left stranded, even having an extra light bar on the bike itself and a uhf hardwired to the bike puts them at their very limit. Last two he's had they have fitted the upgraded stator and no problems. He also has a pull start off one of his old 500s and has it fitted to his new bike each time he gets one as the 750s don't come fitted with any kind of auxillary start, they're a bloody mission to pull start but can get you out of the shit


Good advice, we don't have any auxiliary electrics and still replace stators regularly. 

I can say ours get absolutely flogged. I have two at the moment because I like my old one so kept it. It's got 46,000km on it and right now I'm pulling to its absolute limit in 4x4 on the original belt.  

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

> Good advice, we don't have any auxiliary electrics and still replace stators regularly. 
> 
> I can say ours get absolutely flogged. I have two at the moment because I like my old one so kept it. It's got 46,000km on it and right now I'm pulling to its absolute limit in 4x4 on the original belt.  
> 
> Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


Yikes! Now that is impressive :Omg:

----------


## Tussock

> Yikes! Now that is impressive


I'm genuine when I say I have never dealt with a piece of machinery of any kind that is this tough. Really good things. Take day to day abuse and still pretty low maintenance. My family can be very very hard on machinery. This bike was a bull chaser ridden like a dirtbike for years and has been pulling big K-lines since new. Asked the shop to go over it as it was old and due to trade and was told "basically nothing wrong with it". We don't have Utes (which is super annoying). You want to carry a load of fence posts or literally anything else, it does on the quad. 

If you are a hunter using it recreationaly,  as long as basic servicing is kept up with and it's stored well, given a run occasionally, I can't imagine them giving any trouble.  



Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## Magnus

Mine is a 09 king quad 750, best machine I've owned, never had an issue with the stator problems you guys are talking about, there is a mod that can be done to the regulator rectifier by using a bigger gauge cable to the batt from memory due to the standard one being a shoestring, have done this with mine and haven't had any issues especially with doing extended Winch pulls. There's a few tricks you can do with the CVT clutch system to get them going better too, I've machined 2mm off the primary clutch and fitted a 0.5mm shim Bettween the primary sheeves which allows the belt to ride deeper which calculates to 30% more torque low down but decreases top speed by like 5kmh. Added a vdi copperhead ecu which changes ignition and fuel tables and is live mappable it Lso removes the rev cut with diff lock and when in reverse. One thing to keep an eye on is cracking in the frame if you really giving them a hard time I ended up welding in som supports and braces to help stop this. All in all great machines. Mine ears the big canams for breakfast.

----------


## Tussock

> Mine is a 09 king quad 750, best machine I've owned, never had an issue with the stator problems you guys are talking about, there is a mod that can be done to the regulator rectifier by using a bigger gauge cable to the batt from memory due to the standard one being a shoestring, have done this with mine and haven't had any issues especially with doing extended Winch pulls. There's a few tricks you can do with the CVT clutch system to get them going better too, I've machined 2mm off the primary clutch and fitted a 0.5mm shim Bettween the primary sheeves which allows the belt to ride deeper which calculates to 30% more torque low down but decreases top speed by like 5kmh. Added a vdi copperhead ecu which changes ignition and fuel tables and is live mappable it Lso removes the rev cut with diff lock and when in reverse. One thing to keep an eye on is cracking in the frame if you really giving them a hard time I ended up welding in som supports and braces to help stop this. All in all great machines. Mine ears the big canams for breakfast.


I would like to get one and fiddle with it. They also go quite fast, though due to the fun police, I am no longer allowed to do this. 4WD power slides are a lot of fun.  

Got any suggestions for gearing the gearbox up? My uncle bought the 500 as a hair shirt. He hates it with a passion. Its geared way down, so it sounds like its in low ratio when you cruise around. 

The suspension on this new 500 is nuts. Much better than the older ones, on hills it feels like it just won't tip over.

----------


## Magnus

Cvt quads don't really use a gear box as such, they use a primary and a secondary clutch consisting of 2 sheeves per clutch. Both clutches work together depending on engine rpm and wheel speed. From a dig the primary is wide open allowing the belt to ride low in the sheeves while the secondary is pulled closed so the belt rides high. As engine rpm and wheel speed increase counter weights in the primary under centrifugal force force it closed pushing the belt up to ride high and its the opposite for the secondary.  It like the gears on ya mountain bike but it's constant velocity. You can't really gear them up as the clutches would have to be a bigger diameter. Taller tyres may make a difference but at the sacrifice of low down torque. The cvt is pretty cool to tinker with heaps can be done, from machining the sheeves, lightening the counter weights in the primary, uprated secondary clutch spring. Doing all that to 750cc big boy quad makes it another machine. Mine will wheel stand from a get go for along as you can keep in balanced or run out of road lol.

If the vid below works it illustrates how the clutchs work

https://youtu.be/JRHIfoZMD74

----------


## Survy

Has anyone seen in NZ or use snorkel kits on their quad, as said in the post, river crossings can be killers if water enters them.

----------


## Magnus

Theres heaps of snorkel kit available for different quads, plenty of YouTube vids of guys doing the DIY thing too. I never have othered with mine and its been in some deep water main thin is not to go deeper then the air intake for the  engine, the intake for the cvt sys is under the under the handle bars for the king but the exhaust for it sits low under the rear carrier. They have a drain bung but I've never had anything come out of it.

----------


## distant stalker

> I would like to get one and fiddle with it. They also go quite fast, though due to the fun police, I am no longer allowed to do this. 4WD power slides are a lot of fun.  
> 
> Got any suggestions for gearing the gearbox up? My uncle bought the 500 as a hair shirt. He hates it with a passion. Its geared way down, so it sounds like its in low ratio when you cruise around. 
> 
> The suspension on this new 500 is nuts. Much better than the older ones, on hills it feels like it just won't tip over.


I've got a ecu chip for a 500 if you want to try it, took it out when simplifying wiring pm address if you want to give it a go

----------


## Tussock

> I've got a ecu chip for a 500 if you want to try it, took it out when simplifying wiring pm address if you want to give it a go


Cheers but will probably just leave it as is. He needs to trade the damn thing. Will cost him pocket change compared to most of his bills. He rides it all day, it's his favorite toy. This why I call it the hair shirt.  

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tussock

> Cvt quads don't really use a gear box as such, they use a primary and a secondary clutch consisting of 2 sheeves per clutch. Both clutches work together depending on engine rpm and wheel speed. From a dig the primary is wide open allowing the belt to ride low in the sheeves while the secondary is pulled closed so the belt rides high. As engine rpm and wheel speed increase counter weights in the primary under centrifugal force force it closed pushing the belt up to ride high and its the opposite for the secondary.  It like the gears on ya mountain bike but it's constant velocity. You can't really gear them up as the clutches would have to be a bigger diameter. Taller tyres may make a difference but at the sacrifice of low down torque. The cvt is pretty cool to tinker with heaps can be done, from machining the sheeves, lightening the counter weights in the primary, uprated secondary clutch spring. Doing all that to 750cc big boy quad makes it another machine. Mine will wheel stand from a get go for along as you can keep in balanced or run out of road lol.
> 
> If the vid below works it illustrates how the clutchs work
> 
> https://youtu.be/JRHIfoZMD74


I'm a CVT enthusiast. I like watching bench tests for something to do.  

They have told him at the shop they can change something in here.  

I think my old bike has a hole in the CVT housing or the breather is broken. It ends up geared high, where taking off its like its in third gear.  Very hard to inch along slowly. If you peg the throttle it just launches.

Had it looked at once, they said it was crap in the housing stopping the weights from moving properly. Came back normal but it's back doing it again.  

One thing I don't understand is why the brakes are so much better in 4x4?

I also notice when I stop very hard the belt slips a bit and it's like the brakes are stuck on.  

Is this something to do with the engine braking? 



Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## Magnus

If ya housing get full of dust etc youl wear out components, you can pull the primary apart and check the weights they do wear out eventually and end up with flat spots preventing them to roll as such. Belts in these quads apart from canam shouldn't slip the drive belt, they have a wet spragclutch that does all the slipping instead of the belt, canam choose to slip the drive belts instead of running a wet clutch which is why they smoke the drive belts under heavy load if not careful.

----------


## Tussock

> If ya housing get full of dust etc youl wear out components, you can pull the primary apart and check the weights they do wear out eventually and end up with flat spots preventing them to roll as such. Belts in these quads apart from canam shouldn't slip the drive belt, they have a wet spragclutch that does all the slipping instead of the belt, canam choose to slip the drive belts instead of running a wet clutch which is why they smoke the drive belts under heavy load if not careful.


Yeah, it needs cleaned out but has not happened last two services.

Maybe not slip as such, holds like the brakes are on, squeeks then takes off. 

Seem to be the only one causing this.  Something about being heavy and braking hard. 

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## Snowgrass

Got a '14 KingQuad a few months ago with 20k on it and loving it so far. A lot more comfortable than the TRX500 it's replaced. Fuel injection was a must for the range of altitudes it get's used in and having the low-range trans is useful as well. Like Ryan I've fitted a second hand pull start unit to it just incase. Will still need a bit of juice for the fuel pump but it's a good backup to have. Great engine braking too. Almost wants to stop when going down a steep hill in low. Rode a mates Polaris and that thing would run away bloody quickly unless you kept blipping the throttle quietly. 
The Suzuki range is definitely worth a look at anyway.

----------


## SaladNZ

hey guys just thought id add my $0.02, after discovering this thread and always wanting to get a pull start for my quad I figured id put some effort into doing it.
After some asking my very helpful mates at Ashburton Suzuki we found my 2012 Suzuki king quad 500 has the same crank as a 06-08 450 king quad, they then rang a quad scrapper in the north island and the part arrived Friday when only being ordered Thursday lunch.
$100 and 5 min install and my quad now has a functioning pullstart despite being EFI.

----------


## Gibo

> Honda tin tank 300 if you can find a reasonable condition one. Go for ever and no fancy shit to crap out.


Just bought one  :Wink:

----------


## tiroahunta

> Just bought one


Dont think youll go to far wrong with that one.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Yeah shes a minta!

----------


## buzzman

> Yeah shes a minta! 
> Attachment 164747


Hondas and Hiluxs best in the world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

looks pretty tidy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tiroahunta

> Yeah shes a minta! 
> Attachment 164747


Bull bars and a LED light somewhere n youll be away...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Bull bars and a LED light somewhere n you’ll be away...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was just looking at light bars  :Wink:  maybe a gun rack......fishing rod holders.....hahahahahha shit its on!

----------


## Survy

> Was just looking at light bars  maybe a gun rack......fishing rod holders.....hahahahahha shit its on!


Pimp that fat bitch out, she gonna be humming nicely between ya legs.

----------


## Sarvo

> I bought a brand new Polaris 570 UTE and couldn't be happier.  Longer and wider than standard quad which improves stability and hill climb, power steering, winch, bull bars, bear claw tyres came standard, very good hill decent control, independent suspension, and higher payload capacity in rear tray (180kg) - $12k incl gst.  I have build a frame for the back that will hold two fish bins and has a bench seat for two extra riders, one each side of the driver.  Have driven some steep country with two riders and three boned out deer on board without issue.  Have towed a trailer out with three gutted deer and I have to say that putting all the heavy weight in the trailer makes things feel safer.
> Bike fits on a single axle 1200x2400 Kea trailer and I tow it from Auckland to Napier without issue.


I am on my 3rd UTE
I change @ 2 yrs - never paid more than 10K (they special them on and off)
Great bike - just drop your gear in the back - no tying on etc 
Amazing downhill braking

----------


## Mathias

> Yeah shes a minta! 
> Attachment 164747


Legendary bikes those Gibo. Definitely add some lights, coz those two candles on the front are shit  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Yeah shes a minta! 
> Attachment 164747


Gibo, I just know it won't look that mint for long.

#'Pimp my Ride'

----------


## Gibo

Where does everyone get the tool boxes and dog mats from?

----------


## 7mmwsm

What year and how many hours Gibo?
If its an early one it probably wont have a fan. The only thing wrong with them. They get pretty hot. 
The lights are only shit if you want to travel at speed at night. Tool box and mat are all you need. Get a mounted spot light if you need more light.

----------


## Gibo

> What year and how many hours Gibo?
> If its an early one it probably wont have a fan. The only thing wrong with them. They get pretty hot. 
> The lights are only shit if you want to travel at speed at night. Tool box and mat are all you need. Get a mounted spot light if you need more light.


96, 4200 hours, yeah air cooled model. Thinking box & gun mount on front, mat on back and swap out the old 12v plug for a ciggy lighter model for spot/lightbar. That way can poke a air comp or even any usb powered gadget in there. Also need a way to transport a few fishing rods....

----------


## Survy

> Where does everyone get the tool boxes and dog mats from?


Mine came with my bike, not a whites brand one, this was from a place in Wanganui I think, made out of recycled rubber I was told.
Nice and thick, but went to remove it and the thing weighs a tonne. Well 11kgs, thats 11kg off the arse of the bike.

https://burgessmatting.co.nz/shop/atv-bike-mats/

----------


## gadgetman

> 96, 4200 hours, yeah air cooled model. Thinking box & gun mount on front, mat on back and swap out the old 12v plug for a ciggy lighter model for spot/lightbar. That way can poke a air comp or even any usb powered gadget in there. Also need a way to transport a few fishing rods....


Knock up a rocket launcher you can clip on and off the front rack. Ali and pop rivets/screws or PVC pipe. Lets you swing your leg over the back rack and you have a seat watching the rods. Just strap a fish bin on the front. If you want to be fancy get a lid on it and attach with a couple of holes and cable ties to make sure it doesn't blow or bounce off.

----------


## Survy

I don’t have a tool box, use a plastic school desk tote tray, throw my stuff in there and put a hi vis bike bag cover over the top.
I’ve managed to attach the rifle holders to the tote tray, it will do the job with the help of bungy cords

----------


## ROKTOY

https://www.polandmotors.co.nz/produ...ries/tool-box/
https://www.mckeeplastics.co.nz/products/top-box/

https://www.bigcountryoutdoors.co.nz...-xl-utv-mount/

----------


## outlander

Don't forget the Suzuki stickers! Can let you have a set, LTF300 they say.

----------


## gadgetman

> 96, 4200 hours, yeah air cooled model. Thinking box & gun mount on front, mat on back and swap out the old 12v plug for a ciggy lighter model for spot/lightbar. That way can poke a air comp or even any usb powered gadget in there. Also need a way to transport a few fishing rods....


Knock up a rocket launcher you can clip on and off the front rack. Ali and pop rivets/screws or PVC pipe. Lets you swing your leg over the back rack and you have a seat watching the rods. Just strap a fish bin on the front. If you want to be fancy get a lid on it and attach with a couple of holes and cable ties to make sure it doesn't blow or bounce off.

----------


## Survy

I don’t have a tool box, use a plastic school desk tote tray, throw my stuff in there and put a hi vis bike bag cover over the top.
I’ve managed to attach the rifle holders to the tote tray, it will do the job with the help of bungy cords

----------


## ROKTOY

https://www.polandmotors.co.nz/produ...ries/tool-box/
https://www.mckeeplastics.co.nz/products/top-box/

https://www.bigcountryoutdoors.co.nz...-xl-utv-mount/

----------


## outlander

Don't forget the Suzuki stickers! Can let you have a set, LTF300 they say.

----------

